# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  أمراض تكسر الدم (سؤال وجواب )

## أمل الظهور

بسمه تعالى  
السلام عليكم  

تفضلوا أسئلة وأجوبة عن أمراض تكسر الدم نقلتها لكم أتمنى أن يستفيد جميع الأعضاء ويحفظ الجميع  
 
س1 هل امراض الدم وراثية ام مكتسبة؟ 
ج1 يوجد كلا الصورتين مثلا 
المكتسبة: اذا نزف المريض نقص الهيموجلوبين, او نقصت مادة اساسية كالحديد بسبب عدم ادراج الاكل السليم اثناء النمو فيصاب المريض بالانيميا
الوراثية : هي اعتلالات تصيب اجزاء من مكونات الكرية الحمراء سواءا الجدار او الخمائر او الهيموجلوبين


س2 ما هو الفرق بين عوز سداسي فوسفات الجلوكوز النازع للهيدروجين G6PD def و تكسر الدم المنجلي sicke cell disease ? 
ج 2 : الاول هو نقص لخميرة او انزيم ضروري للتفاعلات المضادة للاكسدةداخل الخلية الحمراء و يؤدي نقصها الى ان تكون الخلية عرضة للتكسر اذا تعرضت للمواد المؤكسدة مثل الفول و بعض الادوية او الالتهابات
 اعراض المرض
 تبدأ منذ الولادة بصفار الاطفال 
يعيش المريض حياة عادية الا من بعض نوبات التكسر التي تحتاج في بعض الاحيان الى نقل دم
تكسر الدم المنجلي هو حصل من اعتلال وظيفي في الهيموجلوبين و عند نقص الاكسجين مثلا تصبح الخلايا على شكل منجل و هي خلايا غير مرنة مما تؤدي الى انسداد الشعيرات الدموية و موت الجزء الذي يغذية مما يسبب نوبات الألم و التي تتراوح في الشدة 
الاعراض الاخرى :
 نوبات التكسر الدموي, نوبات الانيميا الحادة, نوبات الحجز الطحالي للدم, كما ان المريض يتعرض لالتهابات بكتيرية بسبب نقص مناعته  
 
س 3 هل هناك نسب لدى المرضى؟ 
ج 3 المصاب بالمرض لا يمكن أن يقال بان لديه نسة منخفضة او مرتفعة مثلا و انما يتغير مسار و شدة اعراض المرض من شخص الى آخر و كذلك لا يتحول المرض من نوع الى آخر , كما أن التكسر لا يتغير بالعمر


س4 التشخيص المتأخر يعتبر عائقا كبيرا امام العلاج . كيف يمكن رفع المستوى الثقافى عن هذا المرض؟
ج4 : الوعي الصحي , المحاضرات في المدارس الثانوية , ادراج الامراض ضمن المناهج الدراسية , التوجه الى وسائل الاعلام المقروءة و المسموعة, ادراجها ضمن المحاضرات الدينية , تقبل المجتمع لعمل الفحص قبل الزواج مع الاخذ بالاعتبار الشخص الذي يقوم بعملية الاستشارة يجب ان يكون مدربا
كل تلك العوامل تندرج في اطار مكافحة المرض و حصره و العناية بالمرضى 

س 5 : ما هي الحمية الاساسية و الوقاية من المرض ؟
ج 5 : لا حمية غذائية تقي من الانيميا المنجلية و لكن بالنسبة للتكسر الفولي G6PD Def يجب اجتناب الفول و الاغذية المشتملة على الفول و بالخصوص بعض انواع الربيان الخفيف و كذلك تجنب النفثالين لمسا او شما ( الكور التي توضع في الحمامات للرائحة و التي ايضا ضد العثة) وكذلك تجنب استخدام بعض الادوية مثل السلفا, بعض ادوية الملاريا, الاسبرين
أما عن كيفية اتقاء الانيميا المنجلية فيكون عن طريق اخيار شريك الحياة السليم أي عن طريق الفحص قبل الزواج؛ بحيث أن يتزوج المصاب او الحامل للانيميا المنجلية من شريك حياة سليم .


س 6 ما هي مضار الادوية المعطاة للانيميا المنجلية؟
ج 6 :_ حامض الفوليك الذي يعطى يوميا فيحتاجه الجسم يوميا و لا ضرر منه ان شاء الله
_الادوية المسكنة فالاكثار منها فيوجب متابعة وظائف الكلى
_المسكنات المخدرة اذا اعطيت اثناء نوبات الالم الحاد لا توجب الادمان و لكن اذا اعطي المريض زيادة في فترات العلاج فقد تؤدي الى الادمان
_ بعض الادوية الكيماوية قد تعطى للعلاج و يجب مناقشتها افراديا لكل مريض


س7 : هل عمر المصاب بالانيميا المنجلية لا يعمر مثل الاخرين؟
ج 7 : في السابق كان المريض بالانيميا المنجلية يتوفى في عمر اقل من العشرين و لكن بسبب الرعاية الصحية و متابعة المرض حسب الجدول المعد و استخدام المضادات الحيوية فنجد الآن مرضى في عمر الخمسين

 

يتبع

----------


## أمل الظهور

مما يتكون الدم؟ 

الدم يتكون من مكونات خلوية ولا خلوية 
المكونات الخلوية : الكريات الحمراء ، الكريات البيضاء ، الصفائح 
المكونات اللاخلوية : عبارة عن ا لبلازما و المواد المذابة فيه 

الكريات الحمراء : سميت لأن بها خضاب الدم (الهيموجلوبين) ولونه أحمر 
وظيفتها : ـ نقل الأكسجين من الرئتين أو المشيمة (في الجنين) الى سائر الانسجة في الجسم 
عمرها :ـ 120 يوماً 
الكريات البيضاء : ــ سميت بذلك للون المدافعات التي ترى في الصديد 
وظيفتها : أغلب أنواعها يتعلق بالمناعة والدفاع عن الجسم ضد المواد الغريبة 
عــمرها : يتراوح بين 4-7 أيام 
الصفائح : اصغر المكونات الخلوية 
وظيفتها : المساعدة على تكوين الجلطة عند النزف 
عمرها : 5 ــ 11يوم 

أين يصنع الدم؟ 

يصنع الدم في نخاع العظام وخصوصاً المسطحة منها مثل عظام الحوض والرأس وفقرات عظام الظهر 


ما هو خضاب الدم (الهيموجلوبين ) ؟ 
جزيء في الخلية يتكون من حديد (هيم) + بروتين (جلوبين) 
ووظيفته : نقل الغذاء الاساسي (الأكسجين ) الى الخلايا 

ما هي أنوع خضاب الدم ؟ 
هناك عدة أنواع من خضاب الدم لكل طور من نمو الإنسان 
1 ــ خضاب الدم الجنيني المبكر : ـ يتكون في الأسابيع الأولى من الحمل بصورة مؤقتة . 
2 ـ خضاب الدم الجنيني : ـ يتكون بعد الأسبوع الثالث ولكن يبدأ في النضوب استعدادً للحياة بعد الولادة 
3ـ خضاب الدم الكهلي (البالغ ) : ـ يبدأ قبل الولادة ويستمر طول الحياة 

ما المقصود بأمراض الدم الوراثية ؟ 
كل اعتلال يتعلق بالوراثة لكل مكونات الدم الخلوية أو اللاخلوية ولكن المشهور بين الناس هو 
الأمراض التى تتعلق بالكريات الحمراء وذلك بسبب كثرة انتشارامراضها في المجتمع 

كيف تصنف أمراض الدم الوراثية لكريات الدم الحمراء ؟
1 ــ أمراض تصيب جدار الخلية ممايؤدي الى اختلاف في شكل الخلية وقصر عمرها وتكسرها المبكر . 
2 ــ أمراض تصيب الانزيمات والخمائر داخل الخلية مثل نقص خميرة سداسي فوسفات الهيدروجين النازع للهيدروجين G6PD DEF أو التكسر الفولي 
3 ــ اعتلال الهيموجلوبين أو خضاب الدم : 
أ ـ إعتلال وظيفي مثل تكسر الدم المنجلي 
ب ــ إ عتلال في كمية الخضاب مثل اعتلالات الثلاسيميا بأنواعها .

كيف تورث أمراض الدم الوراثية ؟ 
1 ــ الأنيميا المنجلية والاعتلالات الثلاسيمية تورث عن طريق الصفة الجسمانية المتنحية أي تجتمع صفتين (سمتين ) للمرض من كلا الابوين حتى يولد طفل مصاب 
2 ــ التكسر الفولي يورث عن طريق الصفة الجنسية المتنحية : أي أن الأم تحمل المرض لطفلها الذكر . تصاب الاناث اذا كان الأب مصاب بالمرض والأم حاملة للصفة الوراثية . 
الأنيميا المنجلية 

لماذا سمي المرض بالأنيميا المنجلية ؟ 
لأن الخلية الحمراء (شكلها مثل القرص ) تتحول بسبب بعض العوامل مثل نقص الأكسجين الى شكل منجل (محش) o ــــــــ ( وهي خلايا صلبة إذا اجتمعت تسبب انسداد الشعيرات الدموية مما يؤدي الى منع وصول الغذاء الاساسي (الأكسجين ) للأنسجة مما يؤدي الى موتها ونوبات الألام .

متى تظهر أعراض الأنيميا المنجلية ؟ 
بعد الشهر السادس ينضب الخضاب الجيني ويكثر الخضاب المصاب فتبدأ الاعراض 

ماهي اعراض الأنيميا المنجلية؟ 
1 ــ أعراض انسداد الأوعية الدموية مثل نوبات الآلام في العظام ، آلام المفاصل ، البطن ، الكبد والجلطة الدماغية....................... 
2 ــ أعراض تكسر الدم : عمر الخلايا المنجلية حوالي 20-30 يوم فيوجد تكسر للخلايا باستمرار واصفرار في العينين ولكن قد يحدث زيادة في معدل التكسر مما يؤدي الى ظهور أعراض الأنيميا الحادة كشحوب اللون والارهاق وعدم التركيز 
3 ــ اعراض الحجز الطحالي للدم : بسبب الخلايا المنجلية يدخل الدم الى الطحال ولايستطيع الخروج فيتضخم الطحال بشكل حاد وتحدث انيميا حادة قد تؤدي الى الوفاة 
4 ــ نوبات قصور وظيفة النخاع العظمي : بسبب توقف الطحال عن انتاج كريات الدم الحمراء نتيجة التهاب فيروس مما يؤدي الى ظهور اعراض الانيميا . 
5 ــ كثرة الألتهابات بسبب نقص المناعة لديهم جزئياًهناك مضاعفات كثيرة أخرى أيضاً. 

ما مدى انتشار الأنيميا المنجلية ؟ 
انتشار الجين (الصفة الوراثية ) في الآحساء والقطيف من 20-30% من السعوديين . 
أما المرض 1.1-1.4 من السكان. 

هل لحامل مرض الأنيميا المنجلية من مشاكل ؟ 
يعيش حامل الأنيميا المنجلية حياة طبيعية كالآخرين في الآحوال العادية ويتبرع بالدم لكل الناس ما عدا المصابين ولا تحصل لهم نوبات آلام أو نوبات تكسر في الدم 

هل هناك من شفاء من الأنيميا المنجلية؟ 
المرض يصاحب المصاب طيلة حياته ولايوجد علاج شافي متاح. 

كيف نجنب المريض المضاعفات ؟ 
1 ـ الكشف المبكر للمرض 
2ـ أخذ التطعيمات الاساسية 
3 ـ أخذ التطعيمات الإضافية مثل الانفلونزا البكتيرية ب للأطفال و طذلك التطعيم ضد البكتيريا العصوية pneumococcal vaccine 
4 ـ متابعة المرض دورياً لمنع المضاعفات أو اكتشافها في مراحل مبكرة ضمن جدول زمني محدد 
5 ـ تناول حبة حامض الفوليك 1 ملغم يومياً 
6 ـ علاج الالتهابات بصورة سريعة 
7 ـ منع الأجهاد والجفاف عن طريق أخذ كمية كبيرة من السوائل 
8 ـ عدم التعرض للبرد خصوصاً تيار المكيف وأثناء الشتاء 
9 ـ العناية بتغذية الأطفال حتى يكون نموهم سليماً 
10 ـ تعلم فحص الطحال وقياس حجمه من قبل الاهل 

كيف نعالج نوبات الألام ؟ 
1 ــ أخذ مسكن للألم . 
2 ــ شرب السوائل بكثرة. 
3 ــ تدفئة المريض . 
4 ـ اذا لم تتحكم الخطوات السابقة بالنوبة أو كانت هناك حرارة يجب مراجعة الطبيب فوراً. 

يتبع

----------


## أمل الظهور

هل كل مرضى الأنيميا المنجلية يصابون بأعراض المرض؟
ان مرض الأنيميا المنجلية يختلف من شخص لآخر ، حتى بين الآخوة فليس كل ماينطبق على مريض يعني أن يصاب به الآخر ، فبعض الاشـــــخاص لايعرف أنه مصاب حتى يدخل عشرينات عمره وفي الجهة الآخرى قد يظهر أعراض المرض في السنة الأولى من العمر

هل هناك مشاكل في التحصيل العلمي لمرضي الانيميا المنجلية ؟ 
هناك عدة عوامل قد تؤثر على بعض المرضى مثل: 
1 ـ كثرة التنويم بالمستشفى بسبب المرض أو مضاعفاته. 
2 ــ المشاكل النفسية التي تتراكم على الشخص المصاب. 
3 ــ حدوث جلطات دماغية غير ظاهرة. 

هل المصاب بالأنيميا المنجلية يعتبر معاقاً ؟ 
نعم بدرجات متفاوتة

هل هناك من مشاكل للمرأة المصابة بالأنيميا المنجلية لدى الحمل؟
1 ــ تكثر نوبات الألم 
2 ـ نقص الهيموجلوبين ونوبات التكسر 
3 ــ الحمل المهدد 
4 ــ بعض النساء يتعرضن لاسقاط متكرر للحمل 
5 ــ صغر حجم الوليد 
6 ــ الولادة المبكرة 
اذا يعتبر الحمل خطراً ويجب متابعة الحامل في المستشفى عن طريق متخصصين في الدم والولادة. 

أنيميا البحر المتوسط (الثلاسيميا العظمى) 
سبب التسمية : 
بسبب انتشار المرض في حوض البحر المتوسط مثل ايطاليا 
قبرص ـ اليونان 
سبب المرض :
نقص كلي في سلسلة من الهيموجلوبين (بيتا) مما يسبب عدم 
في سلاسل الهيموجلوبين مما يؤدي الى ترسب الهيموجلوبين وعدم جدوى الخلايا الحمراء وتكسرها قبل بلوغها
ما مدى نتشار المرض في المنطقة؟ 
لاتوجد أرقام محددة ولكن انتشاره قليل في المنطقة ولكن علاج المريض مكلف. 
أعراض المرض : 
ـ يبدأ بعد الشهر السادس أي بعد نضوب الهيموجلوبين الجنيني 
1 ـ الأنيميا الشديدة 
2 ــ تضخم الطحال والكبد 
3 ـ تشوهات العظام 
4 ــ هبوط في الدورة الدموية . 
5ـ اعراض زيادة الحديد في الجسم :
اسمرار لون البشرة ، هبوط في اداء الغدد الصماء 
مثل داء السكري ، تأخير النمو ، قلة افراز الغدة النخامية والكظرية وتأخر البلوغ 
6 ـ زيادة الألتهابات الجرثومية 
7ــ الوفاة نتيجة ضعف في عضلة القلب 

ـ ماهو علاج الثلاسيميا؟ 
وقف أنتاج الدم الفاسد : عن طريق نقل الدم بانتظام كل 2-5 اسابيع مدى الحياة لكي يتمكن الجسم من النمو. 

كيف يمكن تجنب مضاعفات زيادة الحديد في الجسم؟
استخدام عقارالدسفيرال عن طريق حقنه تحت الجلد باستخدام مضخة مدة 10-12ساعة في اليوم 5-7 أيام في الاسبوع.

هل هناك أعراض جانبية من استخدام الدسفيرال؟ 
يجب متابعة نسبة حديد الانسجة في الدم بحيث لو انخفضت النسبة تحت حد معين يجب ايقاف العلاج
وكذلك اذا أصيب المريض بأرتفاع في درجة الحرارة . 

ماهي النصائح التي يجب ان يتبعها المريض؟ 
1ـ متابعة نقل الدم بانتظام 
2ـ متابعة أخذ الدسفيرال 
3 ــ المتابعة الدورية لمنع مضاعفات المرض لدى الطبيب المختص 
4ـــ علاج الألتهابات 
5 ــ أخذ التطعيمات الاساسية والاضافية

ماهو دور استئصال الطحال في علاج الثلاسيميا العظمى؟
عندما يبدأ الطحال في تكسير الدم مع زيادة في معدل نقل الدم يتم استئصال الطحال 
لتقليل عملية نقل الدم وحينها يجب أخذ عقار البنسلين بانتظام تحت اشراف الطبيب 

هل هناك علاج شافي لمرض الثلاسيميا؟ 
نعم بزراعة نخاع العظم المصاب بأخر سليم من متبرع قريب ومطابق ولكنها تجري في مراكز متخصصة وليست متاحة للجميع. 

كيف تمنع انتشار الثلاسيميا العظمى؟ 
نشر الوعي الصحي وتقبل فحص ماقبل الزواج في المجتمع واستشارة المختصين . 
1 ـ عدم زواج رجل وأمرأة حاملين للمرض . 
2 ـ عدم زواج مصاب (مصابة ) بحامل (حاملة) للمرض 

من يجب ان يقوم بالاستشارة الوراثية؟ 
أخلاقياً الطبيب المختص بأمراض الدم
ومن له تدريب في علم الوراثة مثل الممرضات المدربات. 

تكسر الدم الفولي (عوز سداسي فوسفات الجلوكوز النازع للهيدروجين) 
ما مدى انتشار المرض ؟ 
25% من سكان المحافظة مصابين به تقريباً. 
ماهي اعراضه؟ 
1ــ تبدأ الاعراض بعد الولادة بأصابة الرضيع بالصفار خلال الاسبوعين الأولين وقد يكون التكسر الدموي شديداً مما يؤدي الى اعاقة عصبية في عدد من الاطفال. 
2 ــ نوبات تكسر الدم في أي فترة من الحياة : اصفرار العينين وتغير لون البول الى اللون الاحمر 
3 ــ حصوات المرارة نتيجة لتكسر الدم. 

ماهي محفزات تكسر الدم؟ 
1ــ الالتهابات خصوصاً الفيروسية منها 
2ــ بعض انواع البقوليات مثل الفول 
(الباجلا) أو الفول المدمس. 
3ـ بعض أنواع الادوية مضادات الملاريا ، السلفا ، الاسبرين 
4 ـ النفثالين وهي على شكل كروي يعلق في الحمامات للروائح أو تستخدم لحفظ الملابس عن العثة

ماهي النصائح التى يجب على المريض اتباعها لتقليل نوبات التكسر؟ 
1 ــ تجنب أكل الفول ومشتقاته 
2 ــ تجنب استعمال الأدوية المذكورة سابقاً 
3 ــ تجنب شم أو لمس النفثالين. 

هل يتبرع الشخص المصاب بهذا النوع من المرض بالدم؟
نعم ، ولكن دمه لايعطى للرضيع 
أو المصاب بنفس النوع من التكسر

هل يؤثر هذا النوع على حياة المصابين؟ 
لايؤثر على طول الحياة والشخص
يعيش حياة طبيعية ما عدا بعض المضاعفات.
 
نقلت لكم مجموعة أسئلة وأجوبة للدكتور((منير البقشي )) 
الله يحفظ الجميع من شرور الأمراض 
دامت الصحة تاج على رؤوسكم

----------


## أمير العاشقين

G6PD def و تكسر الدم المنجلي sicke cell disease ?

أم  عبوود والي مصاب بهالمرضين سوا ويش يسوي

كل شي ممنوعه عنه كل حاجه 

وخاصه في هالبرد كل محبوس في سريره وكانه كبت ملابس 
ولا طلعه ولاحرزه 
يالله الله كريم الشفاء من الله 


مشكورة والله خيه موضوع مفيد 

تسلمين والله وبجد استفدت منه واااجد 

بس شوفوا لينا حل احنا المصابين كل يومين واحنى بالمستشفى حتى لو متذفين ومتغبين عن البرد وعن الاكلات الشينه 


عساكي على القووة يارب ام عبود 

ويعطيك العافيه 

أمير العاشقين

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخوي أمير العاشقين 

على التواجد

والله يشفيك ويشفي كل مريض يارب 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

طرح مميز غاليتي امل الظهور
مشكورة يالغلا ع الطرح المفيد
يعطيكِ الله العافية..

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة بنوته توته 

تواجدك منوووور

 لا حرمنا الله منه

ربي يسلمك

ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## عماد علي

طرح رائع خيتو ام عبدالله 
تسلم الايادي والله يشافي كل مريض

----------


## أمل الظهور

شكرا أخ عماد على التواجد

يعطيك العافيه 

والله يشفي كل مريض ويعينه يارب

----------


## بحور الامل

يسلمووووووووووووووا اختي على الموضوع المفيد والرائع
يعطيك الف عافية
الله يشافي كل مريض يارب
تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

موضوع كامل بنفس الوقت مفيد ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## أمل الظهور

أشكركم على كرم هذا الحضور 

بحور الأمل ، شبكة 

ربي لا يحرمنا منكم 

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## علي حق

((أمل الظهور))

مشكورة أختي على النقل الموفق

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

مع تحياتي((علي حق))

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخوي بو حسين 

على التواجد 


مرور لا عدمناه 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## براءة روح

الف شكرا لكِ ع الطــــــــرح الرائع والمفيد..

والله يــعين كــل مريــض وويشاافيه ان شاء الله..

بأنتظار كل ما هو جديد ..؟

تحــياتي.. براءة روح

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة خيتو برآة على التواجد 

يسلمووو 

ماننحرم من مرورك الغالي

----------

